# Relacion Mecatronica y nanotecnologia



## fcocool (Nov 1, 2007)

Hola tengo una duda. Soy estudiante de ingenieria mecatronica pero me he dado cuenta de que me gusta mi carrera pero tengo mucho interes en el tema de la nanotecnologia. Lo que queria saber es que tanta relacion tiene la ingeniera mecatronica con la nanotecnologia ? y si en verdad al estudiar esta carrera, el aprendizaje obtenido de ella puede ayudarme a emprender posteriormente un postgrado en nanotecnologia? o si mecatronica tiene aplicabilidad en la nanotecnologia?


----------



## ki_ke258 (Mar 28, 2008)

Hola, pues mira yo aun soy estudiante de preparatoria, pero me interesaria estudiar alguna de las 2 carreras, asi que estuve investigando los programas de varias universidades que ofrecen ambas carreras, y pues en general puedes ver que el programa es parecido, sin embargo en mecatronica te enfocas más a la parte física y en nanotecnología vez muchos contenidos de quimica y biología pero en general los programas tienen mucha relacion.


----------



## joryds (Mar 29, 2008)

Hola , el concepto que tengo de  nanotecnología es un campo de las ciencias aplicadas dedicado al control y manipulación de la materia a una escala menor que un micrómetro, es decir, a nivel de átomos y moléculas.  esta manipulación se produce en un rango de nanómetros.
Casualmente tengo un trabajo sobre este tema en una materia llamada física moderna en relación a la mecánica cuántica, hola fcocool no te preocupes que según las investigaciones se están creando las moléculas y se tiene previsto que del 2010 al 2040 ya tienen que estar terminadas el compendio de moléculas de la mayoría de los compuestos así que esto va estar en las mayorías de cosas que existen, obvio que ya hay muchos aparatos que usan este tipo de tecnología empezando por un simple sensor de presión hasta una lavadora y muchísimos aparatos.
En conclusión cualquier carrera de ingeniería va a tener que ver con nanotecnología.
Saludos.


----------

